Google Drive seems to be down - bholdr
======
mrdrozdov
Handful of google products are down.
[http://www.google.com/appsstatus#hl=en&v=status](http://www.google.com/appsstatus#hl=en&v=status)

    
    
        10/9/15, 4:10 PM
        Our team is continuing to investigate this issue. We will
        provide an update by 10/9/15, 5:10 PM with more information
        about this problem. Thank you for your patience.

------
arca_vorago
It just came back up for me. Literally one refresh didn't work, and the next 3
did. It is being sluggish though, and it's a pretty big deal seeing as my
company drank the google kool-aid and is now firmly tied into it...

------
earlyadapter
Yeah this is killing me!!! In DC and my drive went down in the middle of
working... better solution?

------
csel
Yep documents and sheets from the last few days are inaccesible. Previous
documents are fine.

~~~
ghrifter
I used Google Drive/Docs yesterday to do some homework filesharing/editing.

Also just tried to get into Drive and Docs and was able to just fine.

I live in US - so maybe a location-based issue?

~~~
marczellm
I experienced the issue here in Hungary too.

